# Clash of Clans



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 27, 2014)

An highly addictive phone/tablet app.

Does anyone play it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2014)

I use to but the whole needing gems to progress started to annoy me.


----------



## November (Sep 27, 2014)

I tried once.
But get bored pretty soon. 
So cant tell.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2014)

I tend to stay away from mob-


OH MY GOD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I use to but the whole needing gems to progress started to annoy me.



You really don't need gems to progress. If you use gems you will progress much quicker but you certainly don't need them. Plus they have implemented ways for you to get gems such as removing rocks, trees and pot of golds.



November said:


> I tried once.
> But get bored pretty soon.
> So cant tell.



It's a time-based game that is easy to maintain. I've been playing it for almost a year and I'm close to maxing out so it would be foolish for me just to quit now.



Naruto said:


> I tend to stay away from mob-
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD



Mob?? mob what? mobsters games?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 8, 2014)

I play and ive been addicted ever since. Im a 94% maxed th8, just got some small bombs and walls to finish, not doing doing my last three barracks until the upgrade to th9


----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2014)

Never in my life have I wanted a Pekka... Until now, I won't even use them I just want to know I could.


----------



## Lance (Nov 14, 2014)

I do. Pretty neat game. Play on a clan with my School buddies.

TH8 mostly upgraded. Just walls needs to be all skull.


----------

